# How will you stop this season?



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Just curious racers... who's going discs and who's sticking with canti's....
Please don't let this become a pissing match, just asking out of curiosity with one or the other...


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Hmmmmmm.........every time this subject comes up, somebody has to chime in that their _Dics_ are superior, and it always ends up in a pissing match.


....and now to answer your question....I'll continue to train on discs and race on canti's.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Tektro cr720's. Cheap, light, and they work.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

cantis


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

My foray back into racing will be on a disc equipped bike... has potential but not sure they're quite there yet... still trying to decide.....


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Front disc and rear canti, going mullett baby.

Made 2 sets of tubulars to handle it, and engineered a front disc setup to my Yeti, some will laugh, thats cool, i think it is a neat setup.


----------



## OnForm (Feb 11, 2011)

Shorty Ultimates. Canti's all the way.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

Kram said:


> Tektro cr720's. Cheap, light, and they work.


This!


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

Tektro mini-V front & rear.


----------



## helios (Jul 22, 2010)

Shorty Ultimates


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Gold Paul's Neo Retro and Touring Cantis of course.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i have a pit bike i set up with discs, i will also use it for jerking around on the trails. So far it seems to work nicely


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

90s XTR cantis on my geared bike. I can't get over how good these things are. Shimano should just re-issue them.

My singlespeed may get a mullet since I have a carbon fork with disc mounts sitting around, but it's not high priority for me.

Not sure which will be the main race bike. My season probably won't be long since I'm travelling in September and October.


----------



## scrub (May 19, 2010)

Geared bike has Tektro 720 front/shorty4 rear
Singlespeed has Cr720 front/ IRD cafam rear, I'm interested to see how it works!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Cantis. I finally figured out what was wrong with the way I had mine setup, so now they actually work pretty well. Sweet!

Also, I can't imagine being on anything shorter than a 5-year upgrade cycle with my 'cross bike. It's not my priority for the season, and I'm not making any money now, or until I finish my Master's.


----------



## porttackstart (Nov 8, 2007)

I switched to a pair of Avid Shorty Ultimates this spring and have been very happy with their adjustability.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

I will have 2 bikes, 1 set up with Tektro 720s and the other disc. Should be interesting to compare.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Cantis on both bikes. I'm waiting a year (or 3) until a good hydraulic disk is on the market.


----------



## dalessit (Dec 4, 2009)

Kore Race+ Canti's. Stopping in cross is overrated.


----------



## EvilScience (Oct 16, 2005)

Tektro 720s on the geared bike, Kore Race+ on the singlespeed. With Kool Stop salmon pads (in each case, stock pads were useless), both do an adequate job of slowing me down. :thumbsup:

I don't go fast enough to require discs.. :cryin:


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

dalessit said:


> Kore Race+ Canti's. Stopping is overrated.


Fixed it!:thumbsup:


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

dalessit said:


> Kore Race+ Canti's. Stopping in cross is overrated.


hey Tony, glad to see you over here!!!


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Tektro 720s w/ Koolstop Salmon pads.

Rudy - I fixed the dreaded shutter on my Easton fork. All in the set-up. I'm sure the mullet set-up will be sweet though.


----------



## JessP (Oct 3, 2005)

SS - Kore race, geared- CX 9's


----------



## deuxdiesel (May 16, 2007)

Custom Quiring SS with BB7 roads- fabulous set up.


----------



## dalessit (Dec 4, 2009)

rudedog55 said:


> hey Tony, glad to see you over here!!!


Yeah, just what I need another forum.

Getting my Crux finally put together has me ready to finish up road season and get Cross started.


----------



## McFlyMpls (Sep 22, 2008)

Avid Shorty Ultimates. The best canti I have tried so far. _If_ my bike had the option for disks... I would try them... but I am very happy with the ultimates.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Tektro Mini V, TRP CX9, and the new TRP CX-8.4 (when they come out). I switched to mini-V this year and would be hard pressed to go back to canti... they are just that much better.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I should have answered, "there's no stopping me this season."


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

m_s said:


> I should have answered, "there's no stopping me this season."


Nice!! :thumbsup:

I hope to pick up a set of Paul's... not sure if I'm doing Neo/Neo or Neo/Touring...


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

m_s said:


> I should have answered, "there's no stopping me this season."


Great line...wish i thought of it.. :thumbsup:


----------



## fatroadie (May 5, 2002)

course tape. If that doesn't work, fall down.


----------



## junglekid5 (Jun 26, 2011)

i was wondering the same


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Paul's retro/touring on A bike
XTR's on B bike 

The XTR's are actually stronger but....


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

McFlyMpls said:


> Avid Shorty Ultimates. The best canti I have tried so far. _If_ my bike had the option for disks... I would try them... but I am very happy with the ultimates.


Myself as well. This brake endeared itself to me last season and now resides on all 3 of my cross bikes.


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Canti's are historically lighter correct?


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Discs for me. Just gotta figure out which bike!


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

season three for me on Avid BB7 roads...They perform flawlessly for cross/training.

I'm thinking about getting the TRP mech/hydro converter thingy this year though. I have lost my brakes on two longer destination off road races this season, one a 30 miler, the other 40 miles. Both had extremely wet, muddy, silty conditions, and simply wore the stock pad's away. The out board adjuster doesn't cut it alone, and it's too difficult to turn the inside adjuster without the torx wrench.

In both races, lack of brakes at some of the long fast decents made for some risk taking that I wasn't real comfortable with. Simply have to carry the torx wrench, and stop to adjust the pads next time.

Again, not an issue with cross, just long races.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hydraulic disk brakes, just like last season.


----------



## zj37 (Jun 29, 2011)

Pauls.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

With the Avid Shorty 4's that came on my bike. Work well enough. I do love the Formula Oro K24's on my mountain bike but feel discs are overkill for cross.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

tamjam said:


> Tektro mini-V front & rear.


^ This.


----------



## bradXism (May 10, 2011)

I have both setups Tektro Mini 'V's front Avid Canti' back. Can't count on the front cantis to stop me especially in winter crap and use the rear more as speed control. Here winter road grit destroys a rim inside a season. I Recently put a Nashbar disc fork on a Serotta Ti with a BB7. I would have to say that the disc and Mini 'V's are pretty close in braking power and modulation although the disc rarely has that mud and dirt grind like a rim gets. When it does it usually ceases fairly quickly. Wearing out a disc is pretty cheap and quick replacement compared to a rim.


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Cantis. I finally figured out what was wrong with the way I had mine setup, so now they actually work pretty well. Sweet!


What was wrong with the set up and how did you fix it?
Thanks.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Discs again.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Paul's Neo Retro.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

bikes4fun said:


> What was wrong with the set up and how did you fix it?
> Thanks.


I never got very good stopping power from them. They're Kore Sport cantilevers, and the bike shipped with a road brake pad. So I replaced them with nicer V-brake shoes with cartridge pads. That wasn't really enough...


cantilever hanger 002 by Andrew183, on Flickr

There's a good article about cantilever brakes on sheldonbrown.com, although he doesn't specifically address this style. I shortened the straddle cable as much as I could while keeping a little clearance above the tire. That didn't quite do it, but on rereading the article, it occurred to me that if my brake shoes were lower profile, I might be able to improve the leverage in the arm, and shorten the straddle cable even more.


canti 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr

Turns out I could make my brake shoes lower profile. There are two spacers that go in the stack of washers and spacers on the post. I swapped the larger and smaller ones, shortened the straddle cable even more, and have had better performance since then.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

A set of Shorty 4's on my new "A-bike" (CAADX) that I began building tonight.

Whatever weird Shimano Cantis that are on my old Tricross will be moved over to my Crux build pit/gravel bike.

I've been racing on cantis all over the midwest and southwest going on 11 seasons now and never had a problem, this will be my first year racing in CO and I wouldn't be adverse to selling a bike and getting a disc Crux if need be. Just gonna have to roll with the season I guess.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Cantis...*

Shorty Ultimates. Really interested on how the dic technology comes around. I like dics. 

Anyways, I will wait to see how long it takes to get a hydraulic system on the market that works the way I would want it to. My guess is not very long.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I bet SRAM does it first, and Shimano gets around to it when they think they can do it cleanly.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I bet SRAM does it first, and Shimano gets around to it when they think they can do it cleanly.



It's my understanding that Shimano really pushed for this changed, so I'd put them as the more likely suspect. SRAM would be more likely to bring a superlight cable actuated disc brake.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

88 rex said:


> It's my understanding that Shimano really pushed for this changed, so I'd put them as the more likely suspect. SRAM would be more likely to bring a superlight cable actuated disc brake.


I'm surprised that we have not seen a integrated hydraulic solution yet from the big two. The bike industry is going to sell a lot of bikes from the converts. And a lot of retro grouches are going to cave like Chilean mine.

Basically Shimano needs to adapt there XTR Shifter/ Hydro Lever for a drop bar. 











I run a flat bar setup, so no issues with hydraulics.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

I just put a TRP CX-9 on the front of my main bike. So far I am really liking it, I may set my single speed up this way as well.


----------



## kata (Dec 12, 2005)

ride trp mini-vs on dry courses, discfor muddy courses. Would ride disc full time prob next season.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll ride disc when Sven Nys and the other Euro Pro's go disc as well. I hear that's probably not for another few years (by then it'll probably be cheap enough for my 'cross budget anyway).


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

If I was a bike company and I was re-engineering my cross bikes, I would see the disc-cross market ripe for the plucking and I would make sure my pros were on the disc bikes because you will ride what they ride. That's what pro's are for: Marketing.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Killroy said:


> If I was a bike company and I was re-engineering my cross bikes, I would see the disc-cross market ripe for the plucking and I would make sure my pros were on the disc bikes because you will ride what they ride. That's what pro's are for: Marketing.


It just doesn't play out that way in Cyclocross. Budgets are small, even at the highest level pay in much less than on the road and World Cup guys get most of their cash (aside from salaries) from prize and start money. Sven Nys certainly isn't going to run Discs just because Shimano wants him too, they have to provide an advantage before the World Cup guys will switch without a monetary incentive, Shimano and SRAM are going to have to throw money (not just product) at these guys if they want them to switch right away. As far as frame makers, do you really think Colnago is going to push disc brakes, doubtful, Ridley is probably the same. The smaller guys like Stevens or Focus and some of the Amercan manufacturers will because they are looking for market share.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

OnTheRivet said:


> It just doesn't play out that way in Cyclocross. Budgets are small, even at the highest level pay in much less than on the road and World Cup guys get most of their cash (aside from salaries) from prize and start money. Sven Nys certainly isn't going to run Discs just because Shimano wants him too, they have to provide an advantage before the World Cup guys will switch without a monetary incentive, Shimano and SRAM are going to have to throw money (not just product) at these guys if they want them to switch right away. As far as frame makers, do you really think Colnago is going to push disc brakes, doubtful, Ridley is probably the same. The smaller guys like Stevens or Focus and some of the Amercan manufacturers will because they are looking for market share.



http://www.cxmagazine.com/ask-a-pro-sven-nys-interview-2011



> CXM: What do you think the next breakthrough in equipment will be for ’cross?
> 
> Nys: Disc brakes, maybe.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> It just doesn't play out that way in Cyclocross. Budgets are small, even at the highest level pay in much less than on the road and World Cup guys get most of their cash (aside from salaries) from prize and start money. Sven Nys certainly isn't going to run Discs just because Shimano wants him too, they have to provide an advantage before the World Cup guys will switch without a monetary incentive, Shimano and SRAM are going to have to throw money (not just product) at these guys if they want them to switch right away. As far as frame makers, do you really think Colnago is going to push disc brakes, doubtful, Ridley is probably the same. The smaller guys like Stevens or Focus and some of the Amercan manufacturers will because they are looking for market share.



Sven's thoughts on discs:

http://www.cxmagazine.com/ask-a-pro-sven-nys-interview-2011

_CXM: What do you think the next breakthrough in equipment will be for ’cross?

Nys: Disc brakes, maybe.

CXM: And what do you think about disc brakes?

Nys: For me, I’m used to them from the mountain bike, but it’s something new for cyclocross. There are some dangerous downhills like [in the Zolder World Cup], and when you have disc brakes, you have a little bit more control over your bike. So in the future, when it’s possible, when the bikes are ready, and when Shimano and SRAM are ready, I think we’re going to race with disc brakes.

It’s getting cyclocross to a higher level. We can brake a little bit later and have a little bit more control over our bikes, so for me it’s important that we can support this new rule.

CXM: And what are your thoughts on the development of technology for ’cross? Some people would like everybody to race on the same, classic setup forever, but others embrace new technology?

Nys: I’m ready for something new, and when you only do what is classic, the sport can’t develop to a higher level. I think it’s really important that we, in our small sport, also develop the material and do everything we can to support some things like this.​_


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Killroy beat me to it!


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

88 rex said:


> Killroy beat me to it!


And it was so hard to find that content.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Killroy said:


> http://www.cxmagazine.com/ask-a-pro-sven-nys-interview-2011


I assume you and 88rex have a reading comprehension problem so I'll try to be clearer, nowhere did I say he wouldn't run them, in fact what I wrote was.....

_Sven Nys certainly isn't going to run Discs just because Shimano wants him too, *they have to provide an advantage before the World Cup guys will switch* without a monetary incentive_

Nys indicates that they would be advantageous at races like Zolder so he'd run them.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

OnTheRivet said:


> I assume you and 88rex have a reading comprehension problem so I'll try to be clearer, nowhere did I say he wouldn't run them, in fact what I wrote was.....
> 
> _Sven Nys certainly isn't going to run Discs just because Shimano wants him too, *they have to provide an advantage before the World Cup guys will switch* without a monetary incentive_
> 
> Nys indicates that they would be advantageous at races like Zolder so he'd run them.


I was simply providing the dialogue straight from Nys' interview. I understood your original statement, just providing some actual text regarding Nys since you mentioned him specifically.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

TRP CX-9's SS with Sram levers. And some cubus tubies so i can get some grip when stopping :idea:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

It'll be my first season racing. I will not be hamstrung by tradition. I want to ride flat bar, discs, SS, carbon fiber, internal cables, etc.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Try to test some drop bar bikes off-road before you spend money on a flat one. Bear in mind that 'cross courses are extremely mellow compared to MTB trails.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I don't recall*

ever having to stop during a cx race
Now if you asked, how will you trim speed I might be able to answer


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

atpjunkie said:


> ever having to stop during a cx race
> Now if you asked, how will you trim speed I might be able to answer


My bike is equipped with speed modifiers.


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

For the next few years cable discs are all that are going to be around if you want to ride with drops.

the development for drop hydro's cost will make it prohibative to the manufactures at the moment becuase they aren't using them on the road. When that gets the green light (and it will eventually), then things will change.

the 3rd party parts guys will make a killing creating the cable to hydro box converts, and they are little more than getting the mtb disc and putting it in a fancy box.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Aug 1, 2011)

I use XCPros on the front, and Suntour Pedersen Self-Energizing on the rear wheel. I love the SEs after ditching my oh so cool looking Pauls, which didn't work with a damn. Tried a gazillion different pads and straddle length with the Pauls, but no luck, especially in the front.

So I dug around my parts stash and found the Suntours off of an old Stumpie I had at one time. Problem solved now, but I admit that discs are kinda looking attractive if I bought a new ride!

BTW, hello to everyone. It's my first post here, tried but couldn't find the "intro thread" over on the general discussion board. I go by the same handle over on the off-road side of the forums as well.


----------



## allenpg (Sep 13, 2006)

It took me 20 years to get my cantis properly dialed in...

Seriously, I've got CX9s and switch back to EuroXs if I need/want to.


----------

